# Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi?



## ClubAudi.com (Jun 12, 2002)

What year and model?


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (ClubAudi.com)*

There seems to be a slight problem with your site:
quote:[HR][/HR]
Warning: Access denied for user: '[email protected]' (Using password: YES) in /home/carthril/public_html/audi/forums/admin/db_mysql.php on line 40
Warning: MySQL Connection Failed: Access denied for user: '[email protected]' (Using password: YES) in /home/carthril/public_html/audi/forums/admin/db_mysql.php on line 40

There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
We apologise for any inconvenience.
[HR][/HR]​'92 100S


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (LangsamKafer)*

Selling my 88 Audi 90 
Bringing in a 90 Audi 200 Turbo


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (GoldenAudiB4)*

1990 Audi coupe quattro, all black


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (blkaudicq)*

89 Audi 200 Turbo Quattro (5 speed)
Zermatt Silver
14psi
Extrude honed
30# injectors
Mallory fuel pump
ECS head
Sachs Sport clutch
17" Image limited wheels
215/45 Z-rated Sumitomo HTR-Z II tires
Going to put a high-flow Borla prototype cat on soon
Maybe adjustable coilovers, euro lights, V8 taillights this summer


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (matt007)*

93 90CSq
Brilliant black/oynx
Early warning and electronic warfare suite
Decreased laser cross section along the frontal arc
Sleeper...


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]93 90CSq
Brilliant black/oynx
Early warning and electronic warfare suite
Decreased laser cross section along the frontal arc
Sleeper...







[HR][/HR]​Suh-weeeeeet!... The ECM edition eh? You have the radome mounted in the nose or on the hardpoints?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (LangsamKafer)*

Rarest of the rare Audis: 1987 Audi COupe GT Special Build. Only about 857 were made for the North American markets only. Actually much rarer than the UrQ!


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (duandcc)*

Same as blkaudicq, but silver/black....check the signature.


















[Modified by absolutcq20v, 6:57 AM 6-13-2002]


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (ClubAudi.com)*

Newly acquired 93 90CS quattro sedan Black








Gave my dad back his 87 4000cs Quattro ( Blau cam, ate orbitals, K&n filter, 256k miles)








85 4000cs Quattro parts car 106k miles towed away last week


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (ClubAudi.com)*

Sounds like you guys have some nice cars. Mine is a 1986 4000 CS Quattro. It has 67k miles on it now. I got it for free a few years ago. It had 58k on it when i picked it up. Its a keeper.


----------



## vag junkie (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (ClubAudi.com)*

*1985 4000sq*








Tweaked high compression engine, ~130hp.
Gutted interior.
Kumho R700's.
KYB GR2's with stock springs.
"Arrest me!" paint.
180,000 miles
*1986 4000csq*








H&R springs, BogeTG dampers, delrin bushings.
16" TSW, 205-45 Yoko Paradas.
MC-1 @ 1.4 Bar.
207,000 miles


----------



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (vag junkie)*

1977 Audi 100 2,0 GLS (there's a link in my signature)


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (Heksi)*

1984 5000 turbo
pics in sig


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (ClubAudi.com)*

check my sig... Alll stock with black leather


----------



## 20vavant (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (ClubAudi.com)*

2001.5(celebration) a4n avant
















and i love it!!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (ClubAudi.com)*

1987 Coupe quattro, all black.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (PerL)*

Several.
1990 200Q Avant
H&R springs, 1 3/4" drop
Bilstien struts
BBS Audi Wheels
1985 5000 CST
European H4's
1986 5000S
1990 100
Head-in-trunk mod








Chris


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (200HP4dr)*

1995 Audi 90 Quattro Sport


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (20vavant)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2001.5(celebration) a4n avant
















and i love it!!!!







[HR][/HR]​oh snap that is tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (audiphile)*









1993 audi 90 quattro
LOTS of mods to the extrerior....interior and engine coming soon


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (evilman69)*

Just bought on Friday:








'83 GT Coupe


[Modified by Thumposaurus, 8:43 PM 6-16-2002]


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (Thumposaurus)*

2001 TT 225 all Black Polished 5 Spokes


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (Power5)*

Just bought a '91 Coupe quattro. Pearl white on black leather, loaded with every option.


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Dumb Question: anybody owns an audi? (TabulaRasa)*

Aaron .... i liked your old Audi 90! how much did you end up selling it for if you don't mind me asking?


----------

